# Venison Mini-Bear-Loaves



## toby bryant (May 8, 2013)

The Bearcarver' has inspired me and I am heading to the lake this weekend and meeting my duck hunting buddies for the white bass run. The plan was to mix the venison with some ground pork shoulder but I have spent the last two days making a paver patio for my Mother-in-Law and forgot to get a shoulder out of the freezer. So I picked up a pound of Bob Evans Zesty Hot breakfast sausage. 

This was my MIL's Mother's Day gift from my wife and I. Two days of hard labor












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






2 1/2 lbs of venison and the lb of of breakfast sausage mixed up and holes punched for the seasonings to get into. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






Wet and dry mix.












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






Again I am following Bearcarver's recipe
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140364/smoked-mini-bear-loaves-all-beef/30#post_978189
I reduced the wet mix and tenderquick by 50% since I only have 3 1/2 lbs of meat, but used the full amount of the dry spices.

Dry and wet mix into meat and all mixed up












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






I used loaf pans rather than the 8x8 pans Bear used because that is what I had in the house. Loaf pans loaded and into the fridge. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






I will remove from foil pans and place on smoker racks first thing in the morning. Then back to the fridge until tomorrow evening when I will have time to smoke them. More to come ...


----------



## seenred (May 9, 2013)

Hey Toby that patio is great!  That's gotta earn you some major points with the wife and the MIL!

Lookin' good so far on the Bear-Loaves!  Can't wait to see how it turns out...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Out of the pans and onto racks to start drying in the fridge. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






I have several appointments today, but I hope to have these in some TBS by 5:00pm.


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Hey Toby that patio is great!  That's gotta earn you some major points with the wife and the MIL!
> 
> Lookin' good so far on the Bear-Loaves!  Can't wait to see how it turns out...:popcorn
> 
> Red



Thanks Red!  She said it was the best Mother's Day gift ever.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2013)

Great start, Toby!!!

You must like it spicier than I do (mine is a little mild), but I'm betting the hunting buddies will love it that way!!!

Nice Job on the patio too!!!

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (May 9, 2013)

standing by for more view!! lookin good soo far...


----------



## steve-o90 (May 9, 2013)

Looks great can't wait to see the end result!!!


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Great start, Toby!!!
> 
> You must like it spicier than I do (mine is a little mild), but I'm betting the hunting buddies will love it that way!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear. I like bold favors and heat, the amounts of the dry mix in your recipe didn't seem to be enough to overpower the venison so I thought I would take a chance and leave it all in. The guys are used to me experimenting on them and they haven't complained yet. I really like your spice mixture, it smelled awesome while I was mixing the loaves.


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Loaves went into the preheated 140° MES at 4:00pm, I lit the AMNPS with 1 1/2 rows of PMC pellets (should give me around 5 hours of smoke)












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Thanks Bear. I like bold favors and heat, the amounts of the dry mix in your recipe didn't seem to be enough to overpower the venison so I thought I would take a chance and leave it all in. The guys are used to me experimenting on them and they haven't complained yet. I really like your spice mixture, it smelled awesome while I was mixing the loaves.


That's what I thought-----Everything I make, my Son says,"Needs more heat!"

I'm sure you & your buddies will like the more spicy mix.

The only one I know who thinks my stuff is too spicy is Mrs Bear!!!

Bear


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Two hours in. Turned the MES up to 150°, IT of both loaves is 97°. They are starting to take on some nice color, I have a feeling the guys are gonna like this!












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Four hours in and now we are seeing that mahogany color. IT are 127° and 129° raised the temp of the MES to 160°












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

6 hours in, turned the MES up to 170°, IT is 151°












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Reached temp at the 7 1/2 hour mark. Just out of the smoker












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






Into an ice bath for 10 minutes












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






Then back into the Mancave fridge












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






If it tastes half as good as it smells I might have found myself a new snack stick recipe!
Will slice in the morning, be back with final pics then...


----------



## turnandburn (May 10, 2013)

holy mother of all that is meat!! hahaa... looks outstanding...i need a snack sampler!


----------



## toby bryant (May 10, 2013)

BEAR, YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!!  These loaves have an awesome flavor, this is definitely what I will be stuffing into 19mm collagen casings for hunting season this fall.  I am glad I left the extra dry mix spices in, it is the perfect combination of flavor and heat. Kinda like a spicy Slim Jim only waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy better!  Ok enough rambling, on with the q-view. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 10, 2013






I also sliced up some smoked extra sharp cheddar and smoked swiss to take along












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 10, 2013






And finally ... BEARVIEW!!!!












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 10, 2013






Thanks again Bear, for your wonderful recipe. I am sure this will be a hit with the guys. Thanks for looking everyone!  Time to head to the lake, WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## woodcutter (May 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2013)

Thanks!!!

That's Great, Toby!!!!

Next time I do them, I will add more heat "again" too.

Actually I started out with pretty much the same ingredients as Morton's uses in their Pepperoni recipe, when I made my "Unstuffed Beef Sticks".

Then when I made my "Bear Logs" I upped the heat.

Then when I made my "Bear Loaves" and "Mini Bear Loaves", I upped the heat again.

Still needs more heat next time.

I'm real glad you like them!!!!

Bear


----------



## toby bryant (May 11, 2013)

The guys loved the new recipe ...

... and we had a good morning in the river












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 11, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (May 11, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> The guys loved the new recipe ...
> 
> ... and we had a good morning in the river
> 
> ...


My grandfather used to smoke white bass. I don't have his brine recipe but I remember they were good.


----------



## toby bryant (May 8, 2013)

The Bearcarver' has inspired me and I am heading to the lake this weekend and meeting my duck hunting buddies for the white bass run. The plan was to mix the venison with some ground pork shoulder but I have spent the last two days making a paver patio for my Mother-in-Law and forgot to get a shoulder out of the freezer. So I picked up a pound of Bob Evans Zesty Hot breakfast sausage. 

This was my MIL's Mother's Day gift from my wife and I. Two days of hard labor












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






2 1/2 lbs of venison and the lb of of breakfast sausage mixed up and holes punched for the seasonings to get into. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






Wet and dry mix.












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






Again I am following Bearcarver's recipe
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140364/smoked-mini-bear-loaves-all-beef/30#post_978189
I reduced the wet mix and tenderquick by 50% since I only have 3 1/2 lbs of meat, but used the full amount of the dry spices.

Dry and wet mix into meat and all mixed up












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






I used loaf pans rather than the 8x8 pans Bear used because that is what I had in the house. Loaf pans loaded and into the fridge. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 8, 2013






I will remove from foil pans and place on smoker racks first thing in the morning. Then back to the fridge until tomorrow evening when I will have time to smoke them. More to come ...


----------



## seenred (May 9, 2013)

Hey Toby that patio is great!  That's gotta earn you some major points with the wife and the MIL!

Lookin' good so far on the Bear-Loaves!  Can't wait to see how it turns out...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Out of the pans and onto racks to start drying in the fridge. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






I have several appointments today, but I hope to have these in some TBS by 5:00pm.


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> Hey Toby that patio is great!  That's gotta earn you some major points with the wife and the MIL!
> 
> Lookin' good so far on the Bear-Loaves!  Can't wait to see how it turns out...:popcorn
> 
> Red



Thanks Red!  She said it was the best Mother's Day gift ever.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2013)

Great start, Toby!!!

You must like it spicier than I do (mine is a little mild), but I'm betting the hunting buddies will love it that way!!!

Nice Job on the patio too!!!

Bear


----------



## turnandburn (May 9, 2013)

standing by for more view!! lookin good soo far...


----------



## steve-o90 (May 9, 2013)

Looks great can't wait to see the end result!!!


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Great start, Toby!!!
> 
> You must like it spicier than I do (mine is a little mild), but I'm betting the hunting buddies will love it that way!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear. I like bold favors and heat, the amounts of the dry mix in your recipe didn't seem to be enough to overpower the venison so I thought I would take a chance and leave it all in. The guys are used to me experimenting on them and they haven't complained yet. I really like your spice mixture, it smelled awesome while I was mixing the loaves.


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Loaves went into the preheated 140° MES at 4:00pm, I lit the AMNPS with 1 1/2 rows of PMC pellets (should give me around 5 hours of smoke)












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Thanks Bear. I like bold favors and heat, the amounts of the dry mix in your recipe didn't seem to be enough to overpower the venison so I thought I would take a chance and leave it all in. The guys are used to me experimenting on them and they haven't complained yet. I really like your spice mixture, it smelled awesome while I was mixing the loaves.


That's what I thought-----Everything I make, my Son says,"Needs more heat!"

I'm sure you & your buddies will like the more spicy mix.

The only one I know who thinks my stuff is too spicy is Mrs Bear!!!

Bear


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Two hours in. Turned the MES up to 150°, IT of both loaves is 97°. They are starting to take on some nice color, I have a feeling the guys are gonna like this!












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Four hours in and now we are seeing that mahogany color. IT are 127° and 129° raised the temp of the MES to 160°












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

6 hours in, turned the MES up to 170°, IT is 151°












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


















image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## toby bryant (May 9, 2013)

Reached temp at the 7 1/2 hour mark. Just out of the smoker












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






Into an ice bath for 10 minutes












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






Then back into the Mancave fridge












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 9, 2013






If it tastes half as good as it smells I might have found myself a new snack stick recipe!
Will slice in the morning, be back with final pics then...


----------



## turnandburn (May 10, 2013)

holy mother of all that is meat!! hahaa... looks outstanding...i need a snack sampler!


----------



## toby bryant (May 10, 2013)

BEAR, YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!!  These loaves have an awesome flavor, this is definitely what I will be stuffing into 19mm collagen casings for hunting season this fall.  I am glad I left the extra dry mix spices in, it is the perfect combination of flavor and heat. Kinda like a spicy Slim Jim only waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy better!  Ok enough rambling, on with the q-view. 












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 10, 2013






I also sliced up some smoked extra sharp cheddar and smoked swiss to take along












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 10, 2013






And finally ... BEARVIEW!!!!












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 10, 2013






Thanks again Bear, for your wonderful recipe. I am sure this will be a hit with the guys. Thanks for looking everyone!  Time to head to the lake, WOOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## woodcutter (May 10, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2013)

Thanks!!!

That's Great, Toby!!!!

Next time I do them, I will add more heat "again" too.

Actually I started out with pretty much the same ingredients as Morton's uses in their Pepperoni recipe, when I made my "Unstuffed Beef Sticks".

Then when I made my "Bear Logs" I upped the heat.

Then when I made my "Bear Loaves" and "Mini Bear Loaves", I upped the heat again.

Still needs more heat next time.

I'm real glad you like them!!!!

Bear


----------



## toby bryant (May 11, 2013)

The guys loved the new recipe ...

... and we had a good morning in the river












image.jpg



__ toby bryant
__ May 11, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (May 11, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> The guys loved the new recipe ...
> 
> ... and we had a good morning in the river
> 
> ...


My grandfather used to smoke white bass. I don't have his brine recipe but I remember they were good.


----------

